# Judge Seren?



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

This is totally just for fun. Seren is in no shape or form a show-quality Betta. I'm also not looking to breed or show. I just thought that it'll be great if I know as much as possible about my pets. Since I have a good eye for "judging" Husky dogs, I thought that I should have the same for Bettas as well.

There's very little info available for free about female Betta standards, so I have minimal comments. The only things I find are that her dorsal isn't the best, and her color doesn't really fit any group. She's technically bicolor, but the distribution isn't 50/50. I'm also not very sure what Seren's colors are. In most of the pictures she appears dark blue with a little red on the rims of her fins, but that's only under the LED lighting. Turn the lights off and you get a turquoise fish. She also has a black mask, which makes me question the "bicolor" thing. 

Either ways. Feel free to comment


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Bicolor is when the body is one solid color, and the fins are other sold color, high contrast is best. She isn't a bicolor or a marble, possibly considered a multi, but not the standards lol she just one of those odd balls. I have a few like this where I'm like " what I can call you!" They started out as marbles, but now have a solid body ( or near sold) with funky color fins like this 
I like her body shape and I like her anal fin and her vents seem nice! She has a very rounded caudal and since she isn't flaring, I can't tell if it even comes close to a 180.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

SusieG said:


> Bicolor is when the body is one solid color, and the fins are other sold color, high contrast is best. She isn't a bicolor or a marble, possibly considered a multi, but not the standards lol she just one of those odd balls. I have a few like this where I'm like " what I can call you!" They started out as marbles, but now have a solid body ( or near sold) with funky color fins like this
> I like her body shape and I like her anal fin and her vents seem nice! She has a very rounded caudal and since she isn't flaring, I can't tell if it even comes close to a 180.


Seren never flares :-( I swear if she's a dog she'd be one of those dumb, happy ones that always smiles no matter what LOL but nope I can bet ten bucks it doesn't hit one-eighty. The distance between the outer most ray to my imaginary 180 line is so far, it's hard to believe she's a HM even if one magical day she flares.

And thanks for your comments! I'm glad to hear my confusion about her color is apparently not due to lack of experience :lol:


----------

